# Harry Reid Must Go!



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

Gun Owners of America is backing Sharron Angle in the United States Senate race in Nevada, and we have compiled a list of 42 reasons why Harry Reid MUST be defeated.

http://gunowners.org/is-harry-reid-pro-gun-or-anti-gun.htm


----------



## 525fittertct (Mar 7, 2010)

yea shes backing the gun issues but the saying of her dad not taking the social security and its not her job to create jobs for nevada COME ON ! he paid for the social security so he must be well off to not want it but its his to do what he wants and maybe he saved it for related siblings to draw in the future, thats understandable but it is her job to do what she can to help the nevada job market no excusses! so you stated "gun owners of america" how many of them are nevadans? and obama took stock in remington, winchester and if im not mistaking one other brand but he's stated he doesn't care for gun except to pad his pockets because he knew what was going to happen with gun right and everyone trying yo buy what they could get there hands on in a rush and his stock went up so it's a padding his pocket and screw everyone else!


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

HARRY REID WILL CONTINUE TO VOTE AGAINST GUNS UNTIL HE IS DEFEATED!​


----------



## 525fittertct (Mar 7, 2010)

so you getteing close to retirement age and not having it there when you retire is worth losing and being on the streets or god knows where else is logical. come on dude keep your guns and just keep your mouth shut and nobody will know and there will aleays be guns around no matter how hard they try its your constitutional right to bare arms. I can see right now your not in in nevada and you can't feel what she's trying to do to us here so you put yourself here in our shoes befor you make any desicions of what goes on here it says your location is in alaska so until you loose everything like i am then you come talk to me and maybe ill listen but right now you are up there wheres there plenty of game that if your families hungry youll provide try and come here and do that in this desert! so adios dude have a nice life and hope you don't end up on the bread lines like i have to do for my family now. and my family is in the bread lines and i can't even get any kind of game for them because we don't have it running around in our front yard like up there so go cry to someone that will simpathise with you because i rufuse to listen to this any more.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

:rules:Guys, please take a second and read the rules concerning political posting. Heated arguements are the reason behind this rule!!


----------



## Admin (Jan 2, 2010)

And this is why the rule is in place.


----------

